# Slow Samba performance if client is FreeBSD



## Thorny (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello,

*I* have a problem with slow *S*amba performance if the client is FreeBSD. I have two Samba *s*ervers (version 3.6) on two FreeBSD servers (both 8.3, latest patch-level). The configuration of the *S*amba servers is identical.

Server 1 serves files with 50 MB/s to Windows (XP|7) clients.
Server 2 serves files with 50 MB/s to Windows (XP|7) clients.

Server 1 serves files with 0,2 MB/s to FreeBSD clients, if the shares are mounted using mount_smbfs and *K*onqueror or *D*olphin for copying files.
Server 1 serves files with 2 MB/s to FreeBSD clients, if *I* use *D*olphin or *K*onqueror to access the shares with smb://
Server 1 serves files with 20 MB/s to FreeBSD clients, if *I* use cp or rsync on mounted shares (mount_smbfs).

Server 2 serves files with 50 MB/s to FreeBSD clients. It do*es* not care about used programms.

I teste*D* everything from different clients, to make sure this is not a problem with them. I used FreeBSD 8.3, 8.4 and 9.1 but it*'*s all the same when working with Server 1. Maybe it is a configuration issue at all clients?

I have no idea where to look for differences or why the access programms are so important.

Can anyone help or provide some ideas?

Greetings from Germany,
Torsten


----------

